# Big 30 inch wheel



## Balloontyre (Dec 13, 2014)

Howdy All,
Here's a 30" wheel bike that I'll be making a rider. It's kinda interesting with it's features, I thought I would share some pics of the bike. Best I can tell it's a 1902/03 originally un-badged bike.

 Shown for scale,  ladies full sized 28" wheel bike with a tall head tube, bikes are lined up at the center of crank hanger. 

Some of the features of the bike are, adjustable bars, pogo suspension post, record #1 rat traps with cages, 32 tooth Fauber up front, 14 tooth Corbin brake, metal fenders extended to accommodate the larger wheel diameter, stand over height is 36", wheel base axle to axle is 50.5".


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2014)

WoW! I love the filigree work! Many nice touches...I'm jealous!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dang that thing is HUGE!!!!! Man, that's what *I* need!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 13, 2014)

Balloontyre knows how to pick em! My compliments !


----------



## dempsey (Dec 13, 2014)

Very cool. Never seen anything like it before. I did not expect the wheels to look so monstrous next to the 28 inch ones.


----------



## sam (Dec 13, 2014)

Where you going to get tires?


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 13, 2014)

Sam, 
I'll shelf this wheelset and reserve for display. I'm looking at a couple internal multi speed coaster brake options on modern wheels. I can get a large tire  to fit because of the length of fork legs and width of crown.  So my thoughts are a tire in the size of 29 X 2. This puppy should creep along pretty effortlessly when complete.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 13, 2014)

Interesting one you've got there - certainly never seen a wheel base like that before - very, very cool.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cool find, Ivo!

If you come up with a tire that will fit properly on those 30 inch rims, let me know~~~


----------



## Iverider (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder if this tire would fit that frame. You'd have to have custom made wood clinchers done by Stutzman though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32-X-2-125-.../221598536171?pt=US_Tires&hash=item33984d51eb

I rode one of the Genesis 32" bikes at my local shop. The ride kind of like a truck/cadillac. Smooth, but the turning radius is HUGE!!! This one would be a lot of fun if you can get it rolling again!!!! For reference a 28" Singletube is approximately the same size as a 29er tire that is 1.5" wide (700cx38) If you were to go with a 2" 29er tire it might work, but it won't be all that much larger in diameter. Much bigger than that and it'll start looking like you have a mountain bike!


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 16, 2014)

their was in the past some really soft repro white tires that wheelmen would lay out in the sun and tug them onto these taller rims for display nice bike , I have seen just the 30 on the fronts too.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 16, 2014)

Krautwaggen,  thank you for some good ideas, I appreciate your help.  Here are some tires that may work well, not overly bulbous. Lol

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301434791590?nav=SEARCH


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Dang that thing is HUGE!!!!! Man, that's what *I* need!




I have 24" to 26.5" bikes.... please partake...


----------



## squeedals (Dec 16, 2014)

Interesting fender arrangement.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 16, 2014)

This bike deserves a twelve month calendar with the months of October, November and April devoted to it's fenders.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 16, 2014)

Could that be another Patee?  Looks like the same sprocket as one I was looking at a week ago.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 16, 2014)

Crazy8, good sleuthing. Frame joints and geometry look different, The sprocket is a Fauber,  not exclusive to any one bike brand. Something that is still a mystery to me is this particular version of the Fauber Crown,  7 mounting bolts and 1 alignment pin, I can't find anything on it yet.

Fenders are definitely interesting, braces are not mounted to axles or drop out,  so wheels go on and off without monkeying around with the fender braces, also all attachments of the fenders still have the paper gaskets under the clamps.
The rear fender frame brackets are actually part of the fender and snap over the fender bridges to secure.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2014)

Could it possibly be a heavy duty Rambler - 30-inch was standard. I know its a long shot as 30-inch wheels saw a surge of popularity to a degree for a few years. This is from the 1898 Wheel


----------

